# Northern Arizona-Sunday Night (May 18th)



## James H (May 20, 2008)

I went north of flagstaff on Sunday evening hoping for a good night of bug hunting and maybe a female H. spadix. The afternoon forecast was for a high of 95 and I haven’t been out for a couple of weeks so I figured what the hell. I called up another local bug hunter and we headed out around 8 pm. We arrived at the first spot around 9:15, found around a dozen Paruroctonus utahensis from the same area that I collected one last summer as well as my Hadrurus spadix. Unfortunately this time no spadix so after talking with a very nice Navajo Police officer about why two white guys were walking around after dark with purple flashlights we moved on a second location on down the road.
We parked the truck got out and started walking and that when the fun began. Within 30 minutes we had found 108 assorted Paruroctonus a mix of utahensis and what we think is P. boreus. After stopping back at one more spot on the way home we found around 10 more scorpions both P.utahensis and P.boreus as well as four Serradigitus that range wise should be wupatkiensis but does not resemble the Serradigitus wupatkiensis that we have found closer to Flagstaff. The total for all three locations for around 2 hours of walking was around 130 scorpions give or take.


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 24, 2008)

I can read some Chinese and thought that this was spam. My wife says that it advertises a toilet cleaner solution.


----------



## James H (May 24, 2008)

What the heck are you talking about?  Toilet Cleaner solution? :? :?


----------



## redhourglass (May 25, 2008)

Hi James,

Late last night there was a post with "block letters" thus removed by a mod.



James H said:


> What the heck are you talking about?  Toilet Cleaner solution? :? :?


Sounds like an successful night of blacklighting.  Why collect so many numbers, if you don't mind me asking.

Sinc. Chad


----------



## josh_r (May 25, 2008)

he actually didnt collect that many. 130 scorps is how many they counted. he only took home like 2 scorps. i have known james for many years and talked to him on the phone about this. they just did a count is all.


----------



## MooSmoo (May 25, 2008)

Im so jealous of you americans.. I wish we could just totter off into the wilderness to find scorpions! We live in London right next to Heathrow airport.. Maybe soon we'll jump on a plane instead lol. Bit of a way to go though..


----------



## James H (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know what the first post was about chad.  To answer your question there was four animals collected out of the 130 total.  Two of the P boreus to try to make sure that they were boreus and two of the Serradigitus to try to identify them.  All four will be released this saturday night when I go back out that way.  We (myself and one other guy in flagstaff) are trying to get some good information and photos of the different Arizona scorpion species.  Things like how to tell them apart, where they are found, what time of year, temps, moisture levels both air and soil all the important stuff that seems to be missing on a lot of websites.  My own little bug data base.


----------

